# Found dead twin goats



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

My doe kidded to day 9 days from her due day. One of the doelings were under developed but the other one appeared strong and healthy and we just missed it being alive still, it was still warm she was an all black doeling . I have no idea what happened! This is her first kidding and the doe was on the smaller side to began with (she was a Boer Nubian cross bred to a boar). I can post pictures on here if everyone is OK with it, I would like to to see if they are too small.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no, that's awful! I'm really sorry


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

So sorry


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Really makes me nervous with two more does on the way


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

What size should the babies have been?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

6 to 12 pounds is normal for full-size dairy goats. Not sure about boers, probably about the same. I've never weighed my kids, though, that's just from reading what other kids are.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

So sorry.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

9 days early is really on the verge of being to young to survive. Even if you had been there to help. Its possible but the last couple of weeks before birth, a lot of growth goes into their lungs.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry. :hug: Is she low on the pecking order?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

No advice, just sympathy and condolences.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. :hug: Is she low on the pecking order?


No she was actually number 1 even though she is smaller


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Boer kids range 7-10 pounds average. 9 days early is touch and go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the kid was still warm, it may of been born still born. If momma had difficulty and the umbilical cord was snapped way before the kid was out, the baby may of suffocated with no oxygen. If the bag was still on the kid, again the kid possibly suffocated.

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

The doe still has brithing objects hanging out. Is there anything to be worried about?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long ago did she kid? If she is still open, I would flush her.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> How long ago did she kid? If she is still open, I would flush her.


I don't understand that term


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Flushing is using a tube and putting liquid into their uterus. Usually people use an intravenous tube without the needle. You have to put it into the goat through the vagina. You have a sterile bottle of saline solution and add 3cc of Betadine. Take off the lid of bottle and attach to rube. Hold bottle up and have all contents of bottle drain into uterus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It seems to be about 2 days since she kidded. Can you get Bo-Se from a vet? She may be selenium deficient. Also at the same time give her a human vit E gel tab, snip the top and squeeze the stuff into her mouth.

Also give her some Calcium maybe some tums.

If it is hanging long or dragging the ground you can tie it in a knot, Do not try to pull it out. If it is short, get a surgical glove, put the afterbirth in it, put a little weight to it, not too much you don't want it too heavy to rip it, then tie it on the top area of the afterbirth close as you can to her vulva.


Is she eating and drinking well? 

Try to give her some warm molasses water. 

Alfalfa is a good calcium source if you have some.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> It seems to be about 2 days since she kidded. Can you get Bo-Se from a vet? She may be selenium deficient. Also at the same time give her a human vit E gel tab, snip the top and squeeze the stuff into her mouth.
> 
> Also give her some Calcium maybe some tums.
> 
> ...


She is eating well and drinking well she just has the chord hanging out. It's only about 5 inches or less maybe. We were going to have the vet come out anyways to collect blood samples for testing. How many tums should I give her? She will urinate the excess out correct?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

About 4 tums if she is standard size goat. If she is calcium deficient, it will boost her. Only have to give it to her for a few days maybe 2. 

Glad she is eating and drinking.

5 inches hanging. Is it actual tissue from the afterbirth or a soft tissue stuff of bloody discharge really easy to pull away?
If it isn't the afterbirth and is the soft stuff, she won't need all that i mentioned.

Being 5 inches, if it is indeed afterbirth tissue, not much to do with it or even put it into a rubber glove.

Glad a vet will see her.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> About 4 tums if she is standard size goat. If she is calcium deficient, it will boost her. Only have to give it to her for a few days maybe 2.
> 
> Glad she is eating and drinking.
> 
> ...


The chord feels pretty strong and it has gone back in her a bit, I don't know if that is good or bad, thanks for your help so far


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It isn't real good because there is no weight to it to get it to come out. 
She may of stepped on it, tearing it or it hasn't began to drop out yet. 

Did you look around for any afterbirth. Sometimes it gets buried in hay.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I don't know what after birth really looks like, I guess I'm really confused right now, what needs to be done?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Can you post a picture about what you're concerned about?


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Can you post a picture about what you're concerned about?


We were milking her tonight and the chord is gone. It appears that while we were milking her some brownish red discharge came out of her vagina. I don't know if that is normal or what


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She must of dropped it out then. Keep an eye on her for about 2 weeks, if she does not get sick, you are OK.

Yes, she will have a bloody discharge maybe up to 2 weeks or so. Very normal. It is if it is stinky there would be concern. 
Get a rubber glove a periodically do a sniff test up to 2 weeks. Swipe your glove there and smell it. If it smells normal she is OK, if it is stinky you have infection. If it gets too bad, you will smell it just standing near her. It stinks.


----------

